# My New Foster: Cullen



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a new foster kitty! His name is Cullen. He's about five years old, and was an owner surrender to the shelter with another cat from his household who was already adopted. 



I'm anticipating that Cullen will with us on a long-term basis, and I'll be working on his socialization and emotional needs.

He's a sweet but shy kitty.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a handsome boy!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww poor Cullen....lost his home, his people and his buddy...
He's going to need some TLC!
No wonder he's feeling 'shy'...
BG, I think he's lucky he's got you for a Foster!
His face and eyes, say so much...
He's a Gorgeous Boy!
Sharon


----------



## DaAdorableOne (Oct 8, 2014)

He is simply beautiful


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you know what his emotional needs are at this time? What does the shelter suspect as to issues? Did the owner leave any feedback as to his issues? We get owner surrenders in almost every day and half the time we get nothing, nada, zip, zilch, for info. Nothing about being good with kids, dogs or other cats. Sometimes not even an age. Nothing. Such a sad state to be surrendered with no history at all. May as well have been a stray.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments, guys!  He isn't exactly "mine," but it still makes me happy.

We don't really have any information from the former owner. His age is a vet estimate, not something that was provided. We do know the cat he was brought in with had some pretty significant medical issues that went untreated for a long time, so although Cullen is in good health himself, it likely indicates some things about the situation he was in.

Cullen has been in the shelter's care for three months. At the shelter Cullen was withdrawn, wouldn't interact with most of the workers, and wouldn't come out of his cage most of the time. (For whatever reason he did choose to interact with me even though I don't think I was doing anything different than anyone else.) At this point we don't know how much of that is lack of socialization and/or emotional and how much was just being in the shelter environment, so that's a major reason to have him fostered - to try to sort out where that's coming from. I suspect he has abandonment issues and I may see some acting out related to that, but not certain yet. He also appears to be unusually noise sensitive.

Basically what we're doing is "put him in a foster home and see what happens." He may be a pretty normal cat once he's out of the shelter environment, or he may have some things we need to work through.

Cullen is doing well so far. I let him hide for as long as he wanted, but he did eventually decide to come out and explore the bathroom. He's eating and using the litterbox. I think he likes that it's quieter here.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We've had several shelter cats that are hiders at the shelter - withdrawn and unsocial and just plain scared - but in a home setting they blossom. One exception was a cat named Apple that would curl up in the back of the cage like we were all ax murderers. She was finally adopted by a kind woman that let this poor baby just live life where ever she decided to be comfortable. Turns out it's at the top of a cat tree in her bedroom. No interaction at all, just living life and watching the birds. I hope your boy does a bit more than that.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope he does too, Marcia. Amazingly he has already perked up quite a bit, even though it's only been a day. This morning when I checked on him and brought his breakfast, he came to me for pets. I've always been the person he was most responsive to at the shelter, which is one of the reasons I chose to foster him.

He hasn't met the resident pets yet, but they sniffed each other through the door and there wasn't any drama on either side. Cullen is used to living with at least one other cat, and my cats are pretty social, so I think if we do a proper intro they'll all be fine.

Cullen may just end up staying with us if he does well in my home. Our shelter generally does not recall adult animals from foster homes that are willing to hang onto them, so unless their policies on that change drastically I can pretty much assume he's here as long as I'm able to keep him.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Little Cullen picked the right person! You obviously care about him and I can't help but think he will thrive with you.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you! He seems to be a much happier kitty in a home environment.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, what a handsome sweetie he is! 

And he's clearly smart, since he figured out quickly enough who would provide him with a good home! I'm sure cats can sense when people genuinely like them and respond to that. It sounds like he's already much calmer - you just might have a new long-term buddy!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Blakeney Green said:


> Cullen may just end up staying with us if he does well in my home.


YAY!! Cullen hit the jackpot, and I'm so happy for him. I can never understand how cats are just 'thrown away' but it happens so often.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

He is stunning. If I ever fostered a cat like that - immediate foster fail.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, sounds like a potential foster failure. I'd start marketing him RIGHT NOW on social media and Craigslist and get him committed to a new home before long or you will find yourself with a new kitten in your brood!! It's nice to know he has settled in so quickly. Some cats just don't do well in cages or in a shelter setting.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, I warned the shelter when I took him that this was probably going to be a foster failure because I like him so much. They were fine with that. 

Thanks again for the compliments, everyone! He's a great little guy.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

More pictures, please!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Cullen tends to close his eyes in photographs!  But here are a few more.


----------

